# is this enough food for 40 guests.....



## iron city (Aug 1, 2013)

I have my annual summer party this weekend. 40 ish adult guests. Here is the menu with all raw numbers

8lb packer brisket (slices and burnt ends)

2 racks of baby backs

3- 8lb pork butts (bone in)

double order of Dutch's Baked beans

a ton of ABT's and pork shots

I'm not worried about everyone getting a taste of everything, I just want to make sure everyone gets meat of some sort. there will be a bunch of other sides like potato salad, cole slaw, cornbread, etc....

What do you guys think.......


----------



## themule69 (Aug 1, 2013)

yes the  3 Butts = 24# - smoke loss.......You are good to go............remenber Qview

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tonybel (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm no expert but looks like enough to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2013)

The butts alone would be 24 lbs raw weight should be 12-14 lbs finished product and at 1/4 lb sandwiches you have at least 48 and that is on the low side of yield so I would say with the other meat you have plenty. Hope it's a great success and everyone has fun


----------



## iron city (Aug 2, 2013)

Brisket sliced up!













20130802_181251.jpg



__ iron city
__ Aug 2, 2013


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks good I'll take a couple slices


----------



## iron city (Aug 2, 2013)

Some candy for the cook













20130802_172930.jpg



__ iron city
__ Aug 2, 2013






Smoked Mac and cheese, da bomb













20130802_180737.jpg



__ iron city
__ Aug 2, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 2, 2013)

I love the way noodles and other side dishes taste with a lil smoke! awesome party


----------

